# New Fenix PD35 Ultimate Edition?



## cagenuts (Mar 10, 2014)

Not sure if this is legit or merely a mistake?

Here's the link.


----------



## FLAWLS1 (Mar 10, 2014)

That pic is definitely edited.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 11, 2014)

He writes PD35UE indeed, but think that's a typo. On his own page he does note it's 950 lumens, while the PD35 is 850 max.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 11, 2014)

Fenix answered on FB that it's just a typo. No news about upgrading the PD35 at present.


----------



## cagenuts (Mar 11, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Fenix answered on FB that it's just a typo. No news about upgrading the PD35 at present.



Thanks, but cool photo nonetheless.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool photo. Heavily edited...to the point where I almost want to just give up on photography as a hobby. Seems like all you see anymore is acid-tripping HDR images and filters applied until it resembles something an artist would paint.

This typo gets me thinking - I wonder if Fenix will update the PD35 to an "Ultimate Edition" like the PD32UE. Neutral tint and large hotspot. That would be pretty nice, but then again, probably not enough of an increase in output to justify another model? I don't think they can shrink the body any more.


----------



## stona (Mar 12, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Cool photo. Heavily edited...to the point where I almost want to just give up on photography as a hobby. Seems like all you see anymore is acid-tripping HDR images and filters applied until it resembles something an artist would paint.
> 
> This typo gets me thinking - I wonder if Fenix will update the PD35 to an "Ultimate Edition" like the PD32UE. Neutral tint and large hotspot. That would be pretty nice, but then again, probably not enough of an increase in output to justify another model? I don't think they can shrink the body any more.



I wish they would, but also offer just the head for those of us who don't want the whole light.


----------



## gsteve (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok there is now a E35UE at 900 lumens for $45.00. Its a bit shorter than the pd35 and a lil bit brighter. What am i missing? Why is the pd35 75 bucks and the E35 45 bucks?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 14, 2014)

gsteve said:


> Ok there is now a E35UE at 900 lumens for $45.00. Its a bit shorter than the pd35 and a lil bit brighter. What am i missing? Why is the pd35 75 bucks and the E35 45 bucks?


More modes, clicky at tail, PD35 is intenser and therefor throws further.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 15, 2014)

Plus, clip, holster and probably better build quality!


----------



## braddy (Mar 16, 2014)

It seems to have a different beam than my PD35.




[/IMG]


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jul 1, 2014)

I was just on the fenix store and it says a new upgradef PD35 is coming at the end of the month. With 960 lumens! Is this true?


----------



## Ryp (Jul 1, 2014)

tyxxvxl said:


> I was just on the fenix store and it says a new upgradef PD35 is coming at the end of the month. With 960 lumens! Is this true?



Nice find.


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jul 1, 2014)

Well that sucks. I bought one less than a month ago. Wonder if they will let me trade up ha ha.


----------



## Ryp (Jul 1, 2014)

Buy a P12 instead


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd rather have the tn12


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jul 1, 2014)

Will they put in a different LED?


----------



## Joeymt3 (Jul 2, 2014)

I got a PD35vn so I don't have to worry about the UE model being brighter. I don't think I can purchase a stock light ever again.


----------



## kj75 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Nice find.



This will be the PD35 2014 edition.

Some specs:

Turbo: 960 lumens
High: 460 lumens
Mid: 180 lumens
Low: 50 lumens
ECO: 14 lumens

Max distance: 208 meters


----------



## kj2 (Jul 2, 2014)

kj75 said:


> This will be the PD35 2014 edition.
> 
> Some specs:
> 
> ...



That's quite some reach for such a light


----------



## Tmack (Jul 2, 2014)

Joeymt3 said:


> I got a PD35vn so I don't have to worry about the UE model being brighter. I don't think I can purchase a stock light ever again.



Exactly. 

I just grabbed a pd35vn with xpl triple


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jul 2, 2014)

How would one go about getting a vn upgrade on the PD 35? Also what is included in the vn model?
Thanks.


----------



## Tmack (Jul 2, 2014)

Just email him [email protected] 

He boosts the current, and can change or dedome the led. He also adds mass, and improves the connections for more reliable, more efficient heatsinking. 

I think his version puts out around 1500led lumens. Iirc.

His customer service and 'warranty' is second to none. I had a problem once, and it was back in my possession in a week, fixed no charge.


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow, thats pretty amazing. So do you send him your light and he upgrades it. Then sends it back?
Thanks


----------



## Tmack (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah, or the preferred way is to buy direct from him. 

The hc90vn is 1200lm headlamp with extra heatsinking 

The stock hc90 is 900lm 

Both are $110 

Crazy. 

TK61 =1000lm 170kcd
TK61vn =1700lm 622kcd 

That's some incredible performance difference. 

Tk75 = 2900 100kcd 
Tk75vnkt = 4000lm 300kcd 

D40a =900lm 
D40avn =1440lm 

C20C = 450lm
C20Cvn =1300lm 

For just a bit more money you get tons more performance, and customer service like you've never thought existed. And the light has also been beefed up internally to handle the upgrades.

I had an led go out a few months after buying my tk75vnkt. He sent me an entirely new light.


----------



## Tmack (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm really excited to see his work with the pd35vn xpl triple.


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jul 2, 2014)

I was just looking at the PD35 on his mod forum site. Pretty freaking amazing!
I guess I'll have to start saving my pennies again


----------



## Tmack (Jul 2, 2014)

He did two special ones as well. One with triple nichia, and mine with triple xpl  

Can't wait.


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry I'm still a newb. Can you explain nichia and triple xpl please?


----------



## Tmack (Jul 2, 2014)

Nichia led have a very high cri. Color rendition index. So they very accurately match natural light. 

Xpl are new leds. 

Triple is 3 emitter on one pcb. Normally you must use a weaker, tiny (but throwy) xpg2 to be able to fit, but the new xpl is the size of the big output xml2, but with a smaller footprint allowing it to fit on a triple pcb. They also have a great cri according to recent reviews. Right on par with the nichia. 

So this pd35vn xpl triple will have 3 xpl led on one copper pcb. (actually about 4 of them stacked up for heatsinking) 

That mean a very nice tint, and tons of flood light, in a very small package


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow that is crazy! And it all still works well on 1 18650?


----------



## Tmack (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah. Triples run on single cells no problem


----------



## lautamas (Jul 7, 2014)

By the way, the official name will be PD35 2014 Edition


----------



## kj75 (Jul 7, 2014)

lautamas said:


> By the way, the official name will be PD35 2014 Edition



See post #19


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you. That makes sense now. So the triple will be more of a flood light now? Will it still have a nice center spot?


----------



## Tmack (Jul 7, 2014)

Yup, and yup. Even triples have a hotspot just much wider. 

I'm on my way home now


----------



## hanzo (Jul 9, 2014)

My daughter, the Jedi knight, using my PD35 light saber. Unedited and taken with a phone camera.


----------



## Tmack (Jul 9, 2014)

Haha. Flashlight bringing joy to children around the world.


----------



## kj75 (Jul 14, 2014)

Fenix has released it..

http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=137&tid=9&cid=1#.U8O1hPl_s3k


----------



## Stefano (Jul 14, 2014)

I am very impressed by the runtime much higher..

Old version








New version 2014


----------



## Santa Fe (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks like a boost on Turbo only. The old PD35 gives about a 1,000 Lumens on Turbo according to Selfbuilt. Even if this one comes in a bit higher than the stated 960 I doubt you will "see" the difference. What is the point here?


----------



## cagenuts (Jul 14, 2014)

Santa Fe said:


> Looks like a boost on Turbo only. What is the point here?



Marketing. People that bought the previous version need a reason to buy again.


----------



## Ryp (Jul 14, 2014)

They made the low mode even higher, unbelievable...


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ryp said:


> They made the low mode even higher, unbelievable...





On a related note: last night I went out back to check a live trap near my shed (long story). Anyway, the only light I had nearby was the PD32UE on my workbench. I was trying to be stealthy so I wouldn't attract attention from the neighbors. I thought to myself:

1. which of the FIVE modes will this thing turn on first? Trying to remember the last mode is like asking me what I had for breakfast this day last year. 
2. Even IF it turn on in low, that's 9 lumens!! About 10x too much!
3. I could turn it on against my clothing or hand then cycle to low, but that's rediculous to have to do this IMO.

I still love the light (for the right use), but give it a low mode and you can remove the part in parentheses!


----------



## Santa Fe (Jul 15, 2014)

If the new light is only 10% stronger and it takes 25% - 30% more lumens to actually "see" a difference, what is the point here? Are there some new features? The run times are similar. Does anyone know the price of the new light? If they name the new one PD 35 2014 will the previous one be discontinued? It seems to me they'd have to move up to 1500 lumens or 2000 lumens to make a real difference and that's probably impractical in a light/battery system of this size.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 15, 2014)

Santa Fe said:


> If the new light is only 10% stronger and it takes 25% - 30% more lumens to actually "see" a difference, what is the point here? Are there some new features? The run times are similar. Does anyone know the price of the new light? If they name the new one PD 35 2014 will the previous one be discontinued? It seems to me they'd have to move up to 1500 lumens or 2000 lumens to make a real difference and that's probably impractical in a light/battery system of this size.



The 'old' PD35 will be discontinued then, yes. Think the update is more a marketing-thing. Price will probably be the same.


----------



## cagenuts (Jul 15, 2014)

Some marketing upstart mentioned in a meeting one day that to get consumers to think the light in question is the latest, they need to add the current year to the name.

Now of course, a total redesign was out of the question, so they sent the light to Vin to mod and it's now called the PD35 UE 2014.

Expect a TK61 UE 2014/5 soon.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2014)

Santa Fe said:


> If the new light is only 10% stronger and it takes 25% - 30% more lumens to actually "see" a difference, what is the point here? Are there some new features? The run times are similar. Does anyone know the price of the new light? If they name the new one PD 35 2014 will the previous one be discontinued? It seems to me they'd have to move up to 1500 lumens or 2000 lumens to make a real difference and that's probably impractical in a light/battery system of this size.



Your statements/questions are very relevent. Unfortunately very few manufacturers understand this. I would be very surprised if the engineers/designers agree with the marketing people about "high lumens and a million modes = better". I understand why they do it though. In order to convince someone walking thru a store or shopping online that "light X" is better than "light Y", you would have to actually take them in a dark setting and show them a comparion. Otherwise, they're just going after the high numbers. So, that's what sells. What a shame. Luckily there's a lot of good information on this forum and many youtube video reviews for those that care to do more research.

Functional modes, good tint, easy UI, quality >too many modes and "battery-burner" turbo/blast modes.

Just my opinion!!


----------



## shelm (Jul 15, 2014)

the new name is PD35 2014, not PD35UE 2014?

expect the PD35UE at around Nov/Dec, for pre-xmas sales


----------



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll wait for the PD35UE 2015 Q1 v2.1 rev. B MkI, in a neutral white please!


----------



## Santa Fe (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, here it is at the old $70.00. Seems like a lot of "flash" but no "new bang". I guess we'll see when Selbuilt gets through with it.

http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-pd35-led-flashlight-2014-edt/


----------



## feifei (Jul 18, 2014)

Stefano said:


> I am very impressed by the runtime much higher..
> 
> Old version
> 
> ...



maybe the batteries they use for testing is different,otherwise,the new version's runtime can not be so long


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 18, 2014)

feifei said:


> maybe the batteries they use for testing is different,otherwise,the new version's runtime can not be so long



That's a fair thought, because the emitter is the same I think? Otherwise it could be that Fenix changed the circuit so it could reach such a better runtimes until 10% of initial brightness, but not better(maybe shorter) runtime at full output. Well; I am looking forward to read some runtime graph comparison. 
I am not happy about Fenix proud to support ANSI/NEMA standard. This standard is dishonest!


----------



## bwDraco (Jul 19, 2014)

Stefano said:


> I am very impressed by the runtime much higher..
> 
> Old version
> 
> ...



...and I was wondering why B&H indicates that the PD35 (the old model) is discontinued. :sigh:

--DragonLord


----------



## Dan FO (Jul 20, 2014)

Marketing hype for low information types. I'll just keep my PD35 THANK YOU.


----------



## Santa Fe (Jul 21, 2014)

The run times aren't dramatically longer and only in the mid-range not at the higher end. Besides we'll swap out an 18650 at 3400 mah long before run we need to be concerned about a little more run time.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 21, 2014)

Santa Fe said:


> The run times aren't dramatically longer and only in the mid-range not at the higher end. Besides we'll swap out an 18650 at 3400 mah long before run we need to be concerned about a little more run time.



I agree. I'd like to see less hype and a more functional light. Specifically, less modes, a low low and a true high mode without all the step downs and burst modes. Beyond the marketing, it really doesn't matter.

I use my PD32UE occasionally and often switch between turbo and burst just to compare. I can hardly tell the difference most of the time. And the burst certainly doesn't let me see anything I'm "missing" with the turbo...it's just a little brighter overall.

We're talking 400lm vs. 740lm here! Sounds huge on paper but it's not.

I would use this light a lot more if it had more reasonable modes. Dump the hype, add a low mode, less trash to cycle thru:

*1lm, 80lm, 500lm* or something like that. Just my opinion; I'm sure some like a lots of options though. And of course, my recommendation would KILL the marketing departments. So it will never happen. It like taxes; once it's there you can never take it away. Since the 950lumens are there, and needs a low, they're forced to fill everything in between. The gap keeps growing.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 21, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I agree. I'd like to see less hype and a more functional light. Specifically, less modes, a low low and a true high mode without all the step downs and burst modes. Beyond the marketing, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> I use my PD32UE occasionally and often switch between turbo and burst just to compare. I can hardly tell the difference most of the time. And the burst certainly doesn't let me see anything I'm "missing" with the turbo...it's just a little brighter overall.
> 
> ...



Very good points. I think the difference between the modes should be significant. I also have PD32UE and depending on the surrounding light conditions I often have problem to know if it's the 400 or 740 level when I turn on the light(which makes me to often cycle throw the levels to know). Especially because the 740 lm level slowly drops when the cell can't hold the regulation any more. When it turns on at 140lm I usually can discern that it isn't the 400lm mode, however.
I would prefer a light without an extreme brightness level(as a result of the lumen race), and that the highest level should not be higher than the cell manages to provide stable output for an hour or so.
Your proposal of 1, 80 and 500lm is good. Or it could be 10, 125 and 500lm. Or 5, 100 and 500... 
The best should be if even Fenix would be programmable like Armytek predator and Viking!


----------



## bwDraco (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah, the 14lm minimum is a big turn-off for me. My LD20 starts from 5lm which is okay but can be lower for very dark conditions. Wish it was 2lm or less...

My next flashlight probably will not be a Fenix; instead, I'll be turning to Nitecore for an 18650 light. This is not to say Fenix is bad in general--my LD20 still works after almost three years and a good deal of abuse--but the PD35 is not for me. 

One more thing to note: for me, an important factor in choosing a flashlight is local availability, and B&H (yes, the famous camera store!) carries Nitecore as well as Fenix. _(note: no affiliation with B&H, I simply get most of my camera gear there and I love the place)_

--DragonLord


----------



## markr6 (Jul 21, 2014)

B&H is great. That's weird they sell nice flashlights. I like Fenix quality over all others I've tried, so I'm still hoping they revamp some lights that fit my wish list.


----------



## cagenuts (Jul 21, 2014)

markr6 said:


> B&H is great. That's weird they sell nice flashlights.



Photographers use flashlights for light painting as well as looking for lost batteries and SD cards in the dark.


----------



## Santa Fe (Jul 22, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I agree. I'd like to see less hype and a more functional light. Specifically, less modes, a low low and a true high mode without all the step downs and burst modes. Beyond the marketing, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> I use my PD32UE occasionally and often switch between turbo and burst just to compare. I can hardly tell the difference most of the time. And the burst certainly doesn't let me see anything I'm "missing" with the turbo...it's just a little brighter overall.
> 
> ...



Exactly! I find the same. On my PD35 I do see a difference between 500 high and 1000 turbo (Sefbuilt's numbers) but it's not a usable, dramatic thing. Therefore, I don't believe the change from the old 850 stated, up to the new 960 (13% more) will be very useful and that's assuming it actually happens. What if it's tested independently and the 960 lumens or commencurately more isn't really there? Wow, that will be huge miss! Also, now that they've named this light the 2014 model, can I assume more minor tweaking for 2015? This may backfire on the marketing people. When would a purchaser choose to jump in?


----------



## bwDraco (Jul 22, 2014)

cagenuts said:


> Photographers use flashlights for light painting as well as looking for lost batteries and SD cards in the dark.



I know this is drifting off-topic, but B&H sells outdoor and sporting goods like binoculars and rifle scopes. It would naturally make sense for them to sell high-performance flashlights.

--DragonLord


----------



## markr6 (Jul 22, 2014)

DragonLord said:


> I know this is drifting off-topic, but B&H sells outdoor and sporting goods like binoculars and rifle scopes. It would naturally make sense for them to sell high-performance flashlights.
> 
> --DragonLord



Basically, everything the sell is awesome and something I want.

Not trying to bash Fenix in this thread. Quite the opposite. I'm just hoping for a few changes to make lights that are almost perfect.


----------



## Jeffg330 (Jul 22, 2014)

The timing of the 2014 PD35 works out well for me at least. I just bought two of the older versions from Amazon 2 weeks ago. I'll be returning them tomorrow and purchasing the 2014 versions. I really like the light but can't understand why they couldn't add a moonlight mode as others have said. That and tail stand ability would make it almost perfect IMO.


----------



## Santa Fe (Jul 22, 2014)

Jeffg330 said:


> The timing of the 2014 PD35 works out well for me at least. I just bought two of the older versions from Amazon 2 weeks ago. I'll be returning them tomorrow and purchasing the 2014 versions. I really like the light but can't understand why they couldn't add a moonlight mode as others have said. That and tail stand ability would make it almost perfect IMO.


 You do have a choice here and I understand your intent, but what if the new PD 35 is "less" than it's "lighted" up to be? We, are yet to "see"!


----------



## Jeffg330 (Jul 22, 2014)

Santa Fe said:


> You do have a choice here and I understand your intent, but what if the new PD 35 is "less" than it's "lighted" up to be? We, are yet to "see"!



Agreed I am taking a bit of a chance here but I'm compelled to go for it:naughty: The extra 110 lumens will most likely not be noticeable but the longer run times sure will. I'll chime back in a few days if disappointed


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 22, 2014)

One suspects that Fenix negotiated a better bin of emitter for the same price. Throw in some slight driver tweaks along with a re-badge and they can call it an _upgrade_ to perhaps generate some hype and bump sales.

I would also like to see a "UE" neutral offering since I otherwise quite like the PD35 - a better tint is worth much more to me than another 20%-30% boost in lumens that I'll not appreciate much in actual use.


----------



## Ryp (Jul 24, 2014)




----------

